# Cloudless Vapour: Possible Or Not???



## Gandalf Vapes (18/5/18)

Greetings all you wonderful Vapers,

I am going to be very honest with you here. Although I started vaping about 2 years ago, I only kicked cigarettes about 6 months ago and became completely dependent on vaping, but don't tell me that I can't vape on an aircraft on a 5 hour flight to Nigeria or something. I still have my el-cheapo little vape stick that I started vaping on but the airflow is very restricted and I loose that nicotine intake rate and throat hit that I am used to and I suffer from withdrawal.

I am wondering, and I want to run my "wonders" by you: If I was to do a mix, say 70% PG, 30% VG and say a 12mg to 18mg nicotine strength (VG based), would I be going overboard? My idea is to get as much throat hit and as much nicotine intake as possible from a very low wattage, very low airflow device and emit little to no vapour cloud. What people don't see, they won't cry over. 

I look forward to hearing from you.

Go well and happy vaping....


----------



## Alex (18/5/18)

Sounds good to me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Greetings all you wonderful Vapers,
> 
> I am going to be very honest with you here. Although I started vaping about 2 years ago, I only kicked cigarettes about 6 months ago and became completely dependent on vaping, but don't tell me that I can't vape on an aircraft on a 5 hour flight to Nigeria or something. I still have my el-cheapo little vape stick that I started vaping on but the airflow is very restricted and I loose that nicotine intake rate and throat hit that I am used to and I suffer from withdrawal.
> 
> ...



Hi @Gandalf Vapes , i doubt its possible to get no clouds
But you are right, higher PG, higher nic will give more throat hit and less clouds
Just hold it in after inhaling and there will be very minimal clouds when exhaling
Stealth vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/5/18)

It's possible to get about 95% less clouds fairly easily with any juice ratio, at least it is for me anyway. Inhale into the lungs, hold it for about a second and then take a second deep breath and hold it for another second or so. Then exhale fairly slowly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (19/5/18)

Yes. Stealth vaping is the key word. I have got pretty good at it on regular liquids. Thanks to both of you for the advice.

What I do is very much as Alex said with one minor little tweak. I exhale slowly through my nose. The moment I see a wisp of vapor coming out of my nose I inhale again. I continue the exhale until I can exhale completely without emitting any vapor. It can be a bit of work

I love the long haul over night flights. Everybody gets a little blanket. Once I am under that blanket I am as close to vapers paradise as I can get on an aircraft.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

